# Jewel cichlids eggs not hatching



## paradox113 (Aug 26, 2011)

So i have a 30 gal standard tank fully cycled had some ammonia problems but cut back on feeding and am doing a 5-10% water change daily. nitrate and nitrites are good, ph is 6 and KH is low. the tank is home to two 1 3/4 inch jewels who recently laid eggs, its going on 5 days now and still no wigglers. some of the eggs are white which i know are not fertilized and they havnt been eaten yet. the rest are a dull brownish/yellowish just today the female who has been spedning all her time fanning them has begun to come out only going in once in a while. the eggs are very hard to reach and i havnt wanted to disturb them so i left the white eggs alone. any info or advice would be greatly appreciated. i know they are just common jewels and the fry arent very desirable but i would like to raise them for the experience. thanks in advance and pls forgive the mispellings.


----------



## paradox113 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got home from work. All but two eggs are gone. One white one brown. They don't sem to be guarding the area any more just out and about looking for.food. had a nematode outbreak of some.kind. little white hairlike.worms. gonna stop feeding for a day or two and do daily water changes. Still looking for any info/advice pls and ty.


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know what but sumething was wrong with the eggs. Here is some info about Jewelfishes: http://www.cichlidsworld.net/show/Hemichromis+Bimaculatus+-+African+Jewelfish

Their eggs usually hatch in 2 days, maximum in 3. Can't say what happened with them though :-? .


----------



## paradox113 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you muchly for the reply. Knew something was up. Thanks again


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

You welcome mate. I wish I could help more  . 
Was that their first spawn? Are you sure they are not both female?


----------



## paradox113 (Aug 26, 2011)

It was their first. And when i got them i was sure they we're both female. One is deep red and the other is yellowish. But it looked like some of the eggs were fertilized by their color. The redder one that acts like a male is smaller than the "female". Im not too worried just curious and since the fish are still juvies i will be able to observe them and hopfully learn a lil more.


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats ok for the first spawn. I am sure theur next one will be successful. Good luck with your fishes .


----------



## paradox113 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks again brother. I will be setting up a 55 gal long in the future and would some stocking ideas/advice. Still dunno what exact type i want. Would love to have an osacr but just can't do it with my setup/budget


----------

